
Scientists Taught Rats How to Drive Tiny Cars - respinal
https://www.npr.org/2019/10/23/772557752/scientists-taught-rats-how-to-drive-tiny-cars
======
emmelaich
An article with links to the original papers ..

[https://futurism.com/the-byte/scientists-rats-drive-tiny-
car...](https://futurism.com/the-byte/scientists-rats-drive-tiny-cars)

~~~
respinal
Funny, someone else posted this, after I did, from a different source and it
moved up in the “ranking” faster than mine. Maybe the algo decided that their
post was better than mine, although it was about the same thing.

